# Adding new global hotkeys via plugins



## Steve Crocker (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi,

I was going to try to figure out how to add a new frontend hotkey for the purpose of triggering/generating time stamps during streaming. (For highlighting/editing later)
I was originally thinking to add a plugin that just wants to receive triggers from that global hotkey. The idea being to add a time stamp to a separate data file so that later someone could use that to review interesting points in the stream.
Some apps might call these markers.

Anyhow I couldn't figure out a way to add this via plugin (even if there was no UI) so I just started tweaking the app directly.

Is there a better way to do this?


----------



## lorddrachenblut (Aug 1, 2015)

This looks like a really interesting feature idea.  I could certainly see podcasters/youtube/live streamers using this as a way to be able to easily generate time stamps for show notes.  I'll be watching this looking forward to seeing it develop


----------

